# Snook Rig Recommendation



## terpfan21 (Apr 12, 2004)

I am thinking of buying a new rod/reel and would like your input.

I would like to target snook. I prefer a spinning reel and most likely an 8/9 foot rod. Most of the time I will be using live shrimp and will be fishing off most likely jetties and piers. Since I will be casting and holding the rod/reel, it should be somewhat light. 

I appreciate any input.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

They had just had a very cool article in SWS about getting snook from the beaches in Florida. Supposedly an untapped resource? Maybe you should pick that issue up and look into that?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*What you will hear...*

TICA ROD
OKUMA REEL....
I would have to agree...
I will meet you at SI and you can try my Okuma reel and Tica Dolphin 9ft M/H rod. I think the rod is very light, almost too light. Can handle 2oz fine but when you get 3 it hit it limit. It is rated up to 6oz. It lands the big reds at the inlet fine. Also have a SealineX 10ft that I think is a great rod.
I will let you know when I go again..


----------

